# Confused About MCAT and Entry Test?



## MadameCaptiver (Apr 13, 2013)

On the CMH website, it says MCAT test AND CMH entry test are taken in to account. What exactly is the difference between entry test in Pakstan and MCAT? :S


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

CMH entry test is applicable to CMH exclusively whereas MCAT applies to all private and medical colleges in Punjab. The CMH entry test is to CMH what the AKU entry test is to AKU, but you still have to give MCAT as well for both.


----------



## arabianwolf (Aug 14, 2013)

MCAT-For Punjab Government and some Private Medical colleges

ETEA-For KPK Government Medical colleges

MCAT-Sindh Have there own MCAT's For there medical colleges

Entry Test-Any private medical college can have there own entry test


----------

